# Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche



## minne6 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie lange ein Karpfen an der frischen luft überlebt, sodass er noch mit voller Lebenskraft zurückgesetzt werden kann?

Da frage rührt daher, weil ich als Kind einmal einen gefangengen Karpfen geschenkt bekommen habe. 
Der Lag knappe 3 Stunden in einer Plastiktüte ohne Wasser. 

Als ich dann zu Hause war habe ich gesehen, dass er noch Atmet und ich habe ihn in unseren kleinen Teich gesetzt. Anfangs schwamm er noch halbtot an der Oberfläche aber nach ein paar Stunden dümpelte er seelenruhig herum. Er wurde dann einen Tag später wieder ausgesetzt.
Ob er das überlebt hat weiß ich leider nicht.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie lange ein Kaprfen an die Frischluft kann, ohne einen Schaden davon zu tragen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Hi,

Mir wurde mal von einigen älteren Anglern erzählt , das sie die Karpfen früher einfach in ein grosses , nasses Stoffhandtuch gewickelt haben . Sie haben dann nach dem Fang eines Karpfens umgehend eingepackt und haben ihn in einen anderen Teich geworfen . So entstand im Dorfteich angeblich der Karpfenbestand .  Vom Gewässer bis zum Teich schätz ich dauert es mit dem Auto ca 10 -15 min , wenn man das einpacken , zurückschleppen usw noch dazu rechnet kommt man mit Sicherheit auf 30min . Aber trotzdem rate ich von solchen Methoden ab , denn gut tun tut das dem Fisch mit sicherheit nicht ! #d

gruss #h


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

warum willst du das wissen.
sorry aber genauso könnte man fragen wie lange hält es ein mensch mit dem kopf unter wasser aus.
es gibt doch sowieso nur zwei varianten
1. der fisch geht schnellstmöglichst und schonend wieder ins wasser nach dem fang

oder

2.ich will den fisch verwerten, dann wird er entsprechend getötet


antonio


----------



## minne6 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*



antonio schrieb:


> warum willst du das wissen.
> sorry aber genauso könnte man fragen wie lange hält es ein mensch mit dem kopf unter wasser aus.
> es gibt doch sowieso nur zwei varianten
> 1. der fisch geht schnellstmöglichst und schonend wieder ins wasser nach dem fang
> ...




1. Danke an fishcatcher99 für die informative Antwort.
2. An antonio
Irgendwie war mir klar, das wieder ein blöder Kommentar von jemanden kommt. Das ist in Foren nunmal so üblich. Immer diese Schlauschnacker.. Aber naja. Kennt man ja nicht anders. 

Ich zitiere nochmals ! " Die frage rührt daher, weil ich als Kind einmal einen gefangengen Karpfen  geschenkt......... " Rest kannste ja selber lesen.
Kann man nicht einmal eine Frage nur aus reinem Interesse stellen, ohne das einer mit einen schlauen Spruch daher kommt?
Wohl kaum.


----------



## bigkmi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

|good:
Wenn die Begründung schon in der Frage gegeben ist, muss man nun wirklich nicht den Klug*******r Modus bringen.

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Es ist eine berechtigte Frage mit erklärtem Hintergrund.

Meine Erfahrungen aus früheren Zeiten sagen auch, dass in nasse Tücher gewickelt die Karpfen auch nach 20 min keine Ausfallerscheinungen zeigten.
Weiterhin hatte ich die Erfahrung mit unserem Gartenteich. Als es vor Jahren im Sommer so fürchterlich heiss war, ist der Sauerstoff nachts durch Dissimilation so weit abgesunken, dass morgens die Kois schon auf dem Rücken lagen und nur noch ganz schwach atmeten. Ein sofortiges Herausfangen und das umsetzen in Sauerstoffreiches Wasser in der Badewanne mit ständigem Anschieben, damit Wasser in die Kiemen kommt brachte die 4 Kois wieder in Schwung. Seit dem habe ich in der Familie den Spruch weg, dass ich mit Karpfen Mund zu Mund Beatmung mache. 

P.S. Die 4 leben heute noch.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## Palerado (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Eine vernünftige Aussage kann ich zu dem Thema leider auch nciht geben, aber die Geschichten mit den nassen Handtüchern kenne ich auch.

Eine halbe Stunde Autofahrt soll kein Ding gewesen sein.

Daniel


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Ich kenne das auch aus Junganglerzeiten so...wenn man in einem modrigen Teich einen Karpfen oder eine Schleie fing, wurde der Fisch in ein feuchtes Tuch eingepackt und man baute ab...

Einpacken, trödeln, nach Hause radeln...da konnten gut mal ein-zwei Stunden vergehen...und sobald die Fische in die Badewanne zum ausmoosseln kamen, waren die wieder fit...also ich denke mal, daß die schon 3 Stunden durchhalten...wenn es kühl ist länger, wenn es sehr heiß ist nicht allzu lange. Können Karpfen nicht einen Teil Ihres Sauerstoffbedarfs über die Haut oder über den Darm decken...ich erinnere mich dunkel, daß mal irgendwo gehört zu haben...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Ich kenne den oben beschrieben Umgang mit Karpfen (feucht einwickeln) auch noch. Ersticken tun sie so schnell nicht.

Wie lange man Karpfen nun so "aufbewahren" könnte, ohne dass sie ernsthafte Folgeschäden erleiden, hängt meiner Meinung nach von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: wird tatsächlich ständig nachgefeuchtet? Wie groß ist das Tier? Wie hoch die Umgebungstemperatur? Wie hoch die Sonneneinstrahlung? In welcher Verfassung befindet sich der Fisch?

Schenkt man den Aussagen älterer Angler Glauben, wurden Karpfen so über zwei Stunden lang mit dem Rad transportiert und umgesetzt.

Vom Sinn und Unsinn solcher Aktionen mal abgesehen, finde ich solche Geschichten absolut glaubwürdig. Karpfen überleben in Sauerstoffarmen Gewässern sehr lange, da sie recht effektiv Luft schnappen können.

Es gibt nicht umsonst die Empfehlung, Karpfen 1-2 Wochen in einer Badewanne (nahezu sauerstoffrei) zu wässern, bevor man sie verzehrt. Würde der Karpfen so schnell eingehen, gäbe es diese Praxis nicht.

Heute stellt sich die Frage nach der Robustheit der Fische weniger, da bei Umsetzaktionen so gut wie immer ein Auto und ein ausreichend großer Wassertank zur Verfügung steht.
Auch der Verzehr von Karpfen und dem "wässern" in der Badewanne verliert immer mehr an Popularität.


----------



## minne6 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Danke für die vielen und schnellen Antworten.
Weiß einer von euch ob Karpfen vielleicht ein Labyrinthsystem haben? Einige Zierfische haben dies und schnappen dann nach Luft. Die können dann den Sauerstoffmangel ausgleichen.


----------



## xpudel666x (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

So weit ich weis haben sie keins.. sie kommen ja auch nicht regulär an die Oberfläche um nach Luft zu schnappen.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Das hängt alles von der Umgebungstemperatur ab, wenn es kalt ist Atmet ein Fisch deutlich weniger als im Sommer.
Ein Vereinskollege hatte mal 3 Tage nach dem Abfischen ein Giebel auf den Anhänger gefunden, der sich anschliessend in seiner Regentonne wohl fühlte (Wetter um 5 Grad leichter Dauerregen)Ich vermute mal das es noch niemand richtig untersucht hat und nur über die Überlebenden berichtet wird.


----------



## Schleie! (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Ich hatte mal im März einen Satzkarpfen Nachts in unseren Gartenteich geworfen. Das war nur son kleines Teil von 2x1m bei meiner Oma. Am nächsten Tag lag der Karpfen draußen - tot. er is scheinbar rausgesprungen und hat es nicht überlebt. Nachts um 1Uhr wurde er eingesetzt und gegen 10/11Uhr am nächsten Tag war nichts mehr zu machen.


----------



## TJ. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Die Frage was mir noch kommt ist. Die Fische leben zwar aber sind sie auch noch Normal im Kopf?
Bei Menschen kann es nach einer unterversorgung des Gehirns auch zu Hirnschädigungen führen die leben dann auch noch sind aber geistig behindert.
Klar kann man it nem Fisch keine großen Tests machen muss man auchg nicht weil für mich gilt wie hoffentlich für die meisten entweder entnehmen und ein über die mütze oder direkt (vill nach nem Foto keine 5h session) wieder zurück ins wasser. Wobei es Schon nach dem direkten zurücksetzten bedingt durch die strapazen des Drills und des eventuellen fotos dazu kommen kann das man dem Fisch durch vor und zurückbewegen im Wasser etwas sauerstoff zuführen muss um ein sicheres Releasen zu gewährleisten. Je nach fisch halt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange überlebt ein Karpfen an der Oberfläche*

Von einem der Karpfenjogging betreibt habe ich die Aussage bekommen dass sie die Karpfen so ohne Probleme einen halben Tag am leben erhalten können, in feuchten Handtüchern.


----------

